# Colin McRae DIRT ständige freezes!



## push@max (15. November 2007)

*Colin McRae DIRT ständige freezes!*

Hey Leute, ich wollt euch mal um Rat zu DIRT fragen. 
Das Spiel bleibt ständig im Intro hängen, läuft dann 2 sek weiter und bleibt wieder für 10 sek hängen...nach einer halben Stunde, ist es im Menü auch nicht besser:frown: Habe schon die Patches installiert, jedoch bringen die nichts!!

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Lösung oder Vorschläge?:sm_B-):


----------



## ED101 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Colin McRae DIRT ständige freezes!*

Was hast du für ein System? Welches OS, welche VGA etc


----------



## C.McRae (16. November 2007)

*AW: Colin McRae DIRT ständige freezes!*

welche treiber...wieviel ram...fragen über fragen.....

für das nächste mal wenn du ein problem hast....musst du uns schon infos geben sonst können wir auch nichts damit anfangen


----------



## push@max (16. November 2007)

*AW: Colin McRae DIRT ständige freezes!*

mein System: P4 2,8GHz @ 3,35GHz, 2GB RAM, Geforce 6800Ultra, XP Pro

Das liegt jetzt nicht daran, dass meine CPU zu stark übertaktet ist und deshalb hängen bleibt, das läuft schon so seit Jahren so, hab aber trotzdem die CPU auf Standard Takt gesetzt...bringt nichts...ich installiere jeden neuen Treiber von Nvidia in der Hoffnung das es nun läuft, aber es ändert sich nichts. Momentan habe ich wegen Crysis den 169.09 drauf


----------



## C.McRae (16. November 2007)

*AW: Colin McRae DIRT ständige freezes!*

für mich hört sich das eher an wie dass er etwas erkennen will und es will nicht klappen...

häng mal alles vom pc weg was du nicht brauchst...drucker, scanner, usb-sticks, gamepad, usw.

und probier dann mal so....eventuell auch tv-karten oder sonstige karten...ausser sound und graka...

und auch wenn du mehrere hdds drinnen hast...häng alle nicht benötigten mal ab....und schau mal in deinem autostart...(msconfig)


----------



## push@max (16. November 2007)

*AW: Colin McRae DIRT ständige freezes!*

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort:sm_B-]:, jedoch hat sich das Problem nicht beheben lassen, ich hatte zwar noch eine TV Karte angeschlossen, jedoch lags leider nicht daran. Was ich noch erwähnen sollte ist, dass ich das Spiel in den freezes mit dem Task Manager killen kann und das ich probehalber das Spiel auf einem frisch installierten System ausprobiert habe. Selbst da bleibt es hängen. 

Also mir sind schon alle Möglichkeiten ausgegangen, habe mal gelesen, das es an der Soundkarte liegen könnte...habe dann auf Onboard Sound gestellt, ohne Erfolg.


----------



## C.McRae (16. November 2007)

*AW: Colin McRae DIRT ständige freezes!*

mach mal im spiel auch mal sound aus....kannst auch versuchen....dann kannst du schauen


----------



## push@max (17. November 2007)

*AW: Colin McRae DIRT ständige freezes!*

Ne...das auch nicht geholfen...der kommt mit irgendeiner Komponente oder einem Treiber nicht zurecht. Leider hat mein alter PC keine Shader Model 3 Karte, sonst hätte ich das dort testen können.


----------

